# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Die spinnen die Thais,Pro7

## schiene

Galileo hat in einer thailändischen Schule eine weltweit einzigartige Toilette entdeckt. Ebenso waren wir bei einem Raketenfestival, das zu Ehren eines Regengotts abgehalten wird und wir haben ein Kloster besucht, das eine wirklich unfassbare Art des Glasrecyclings entwickelt hat. Galileo zeigt, wieso bei diesen Dingen manch einer denken könnte: die spinnen, die Thais.
hier der Videoclip zur Sendung:
http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/v...s-2-1.2790568/

----------

